# Snail Issue



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

I just set-up my new 60 gallon tank, but used some gravel that I got from my friend. I unfortunately inherited a bunch of smaller snails. The Tank will be cycled soon and my stock will be as follows:

1 Convict -Male (4.5 inches)
1 Blue Acara (3 inches)
1 Salvin (3 inches)
3 silver dollars (2.5 inches) - I may trade these guys in for buenos aires tetras due to how big they are growing
1 Algae eater (2 inches)

After doing some research I've narrowed it down to getting some type of loach, most likely Yo-yo since the Clown gets too big. I would like to get feedback on the A) the effectiveness of the loach getting rid of these snails, B) how the loach would fair with the above stocking, C) I've both ways, that the Yo-yo loach does and does not need to be added with multiple of it's kind, what is everyone's opinion on this?

Additionally, can anyone think of a better way (not through taking my tank down and bleaching or starting over) to exterminate these snails? Are there any other small to medium size fish that could do the job and exist with my cichlids?

Thanks in advance for any advice/comments.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

Try to find some anentome (clea) helena snails http://brackishfaq.webspace.virginmedia ... elena.html
:wink:


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Clown loaches are like 5 dollars at any of the big chain stores. Put one or two in the tank for a week and you'll have no more snails. After that, turn in the fish for credit if you don't want it. Or an add on craigslist. Imo, the fastest, easiest and most efficient way to get rid of all snails.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, both of you. I'm going to definitely look into if any of my LFS have the assassian snails. Also a great idea to lease a clown loach for the short term. How bad would it be to only get one clown loach? I've been told that I should get multiple so they're "happy"..

Also, if the Yoyo loach is same price or less would it matter if I leased one of those instead of the clown?

Thanks,


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

I suggested clowns because all the chain stores carry them. I have yet to see a yoyo for sale locally. Maybe in your area, they're common? I think for the short term, one would be just fine. While I have no actual experience with them, I have read assassin snails eat snails at a rate of two or three per week.....If you have 30 nuisance snails and you add 3 or 4 assassins how long would it take for them to eat all the snails you're trying to get rid of? And that's assuming the nuisance snails wont reproduce (which they will). And after all that, you still have snails in the tank. Assassin snail, but snails nonetheless.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

What kind of snail are they? I like having Malaysian trumpet snails in my tanks, they help clean up after overfeeding or rotting plants (they will not touch live plants) Snails can be controlled by not over feeding I wouldn't stress over it.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

They are very small but I believe them to be the trumpet snails. For the first few days of cycling these snails were all over the place. Now on the 4th day I don't see very many. So you are saying that you perfer to have some of these guys to clean the gravel and stuff? I'll plan not to over-feed so maybe I can accept some of these snails.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes if they are Malaysian trumpets which it sounds like they burrow in the sand and only come out at night or when there is a ton of food around. They will help stir your sand, and eat any solid wastes and rotten plant material. The easiest way to control them is not to provide them the food. Another option to reduce their numbers is to take a lettuce leaf run it under a hot water tap briefly then drop it in the tank just before lights out. The snails will be found on it the next day, check it before lights on. Then just remove the leaf and the snails attached. You can also put the leaf in a glass jar and submerge that, you won't lose as many snails when you pick it up.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

Thx for the advice skurj. I'll definitely try the lettuce trick if they get out of control.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

1 Convict -Male (4.5 inches)> Change to nanoluteus
1 Blue Acara (3 inches)>Change to keyhole
1 Salvin (3 inches)>change to rainbow cichlid
3 silver dollars (2.5 inches)>Change to faster moving tetra
1 Algae eater (2 inches)> What kind of algae eater? Pleco? SAE? CAE?


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

pablo, Thx for recommendations. the algae eater is a Gyrinocheilus aymonieri I believe. I actually already decided to switch the dollars for buenos aires and was trying ti get some rainbows instead of the salvini but can't find anywhere. ill check out the suggested fish instead of convict and acara but just would like to know why you suggest replacing them. Thx again for your advice.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

You could definitely get away with the blue acara, in all likelihood, but since fish are sometimes a-holes, you're more likely to have a benevolent aquarium citizen if you get a keyhole. Nanoluteus are related to convicts and are a yellowish color. They are among the mellowest fish from that family. They're pretty sensitive to water quality though. Rainbows are pretty mellow too. Remember, if you can't find it at the LFS you can always order it online.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea I looked through most of the online vendors in this forums directory. Guess rainbows went out of style


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I love snails, nothing but benefits come having them in your tank. I consider them part of a cleanup crew like a reef tank.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea at first they were annoying cause they were all over the front of the tank, but since introducing fish I only see them in my siphon when cleaning. it's like the lottery ball machine.


----------

